

Neutun- a smartwatch app that tracks seizures - yatoomy
http://neutun.com

======
o_o_o
How does Neutun know that someone is having a seizure? What characteristics
might someone be exhibiting?

~~~
AlexanderDolan
Hello,

Neutun can detect seizure-like movements by analyzing the acceleration of the
wearer's limbs and by tracking the regularity of that acceleration.

Thanks,

Neutun Team

------
innovesque
Nice!

~~~
yatoomy
thanks!

